

Show HN: Review site about Verbs aka Death of Specs - mhmt
http://www.mutvak.com/

======
mhmt
Hardware specs for the computer and electronics products are now so advanced
that we can say that all those manufacturers are on a very similar level.
Intel&AMD has stopped Gigahertz race, Canon (and all) has stopped Megapixel
race. These examples can be extended. However, as dramatic as these and other
changes are occuring, product reviews (sites) are largely stayed same. Still
comparing which one has fastest CPU or scored more than 329874 on xyzMark. I
know there are some vertical (niche) review sites but those are for
technically inclined and user must comprehend many pages techie-word filled
reviews. Plus he has to do this on a number of other sites for cross-checking!

Our new venture, Mutvak, is aiming to change this. Concept is "Reviews about
verbs not specs!". It's just getting started (so don't beat up much :). We
layed down the base level and improving the site every day. It's open now.
Comment/Suggestions/Reviews-on-site are appreciated.

